# What is this accessory structure?



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2020)

Would this be a dwelling unit as shown?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 10, 2020)

Based on furniture, (cooking method not shown), Sleeping, Dining, bathroom. Heat... yes?
See photo in permanent provisions for cooking post


----------



## cda (Jan 10, 2020)

It is what it is labeled

Guest room per IRC


----------



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2020)

I believe this is large enough to be a dwelling unit, even if accessory to the primary residence.  Is there an agreement on this?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes, as it is a freestand, greater tan 120 sq. ft. and with cooking and bathroom.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks like most hotel/guest rooms
Tiny homes?
Not attached so in my jurisdiction additional 3/4" water service line and water impact fees.


----------



## classicT (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks like an ADU to me. (accessory dwelling unit)


----------



## mark handler (Jan 10, 2020)

In CA
we actually have a *Junior ADU* classification.
https://hcd.ca.gov/policy-research/AccessoryDwellingUnits.shtml


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 10, 2020)

Is there a stove. If no i would have to say 
*accessory structure.*


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 10, 2020)

I say it is what it says it is: a guest room.  No provisions are shown for cooking.   We would ask for more information and changed plans addressing cooking appliances, heating, ventilation, utilities, parking, zoning restrictions and addressing before we could call it an ADU or other any other type of dwelling.  If the applicant insists on calling it a guest room, then we would clearly identify it as such on the permit and plans.


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 10, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> Is there a stove. If no i would have to say
> *accessory structure.*



This is how we treat them.


----------



## JPohling (Jan 10, 2020)

POOL HOUSE


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 10, 2020)

If so then call it that and not a guest room.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2020)

I am not convinced the bathroom meets the minimum clearance requirements.  Will need more information to scale.


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2020)

We would ask the "cooking" question.....


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2020)

steveray said:


> We would ask the "cooking" question.....


are you saying a guest room cannot have cooking features?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 13, 2020)

What defines cooking features? source of heat, fixed or portable?


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2020)

mark handler said:


> are you saying a guest room cannot have cooking features?



Nope...it just gets a much closer look as a dwelling unit when it does have it....


----------



## Yikes (Jan 13, 2020)

The image visually implies a sink and refrigerator, and does not show a graphic that looks like a cooking device (burners or oven).  If this were on a single family lot, I would call it an accessory structure (such as JPohling's "pool house" recommendation), but not an (accessory) dwelling unit.

That said, it is easy for them to add a plug-in microwave or a burner coil afterwards... but bootlegging is a different issue.


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 13, 2020)

where is it located on the lot in conjunction with what other  dwelling or structures, you cannot have an accessory anything until you have a principle use


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 14, 2020)

point!


----------

